# Which DTG to buy-Summit 250 or Melco G2 and question about ink



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my first post although I've been reading thru the forums for about a month now. First of all, thank you everyone for all of the useful information you have posted! I have learned a lot so far.

My question is about which DTG printer to buy. Right now I think I am between the Summit 250 and the Melco G2. I'm still waiting for samples to be sent to me (hopefully they come soon!). I was wondering if anyone could give me some reviews of these two machines as there aren't a ton of information on these boards about either of these. I know the Summit is pretty new as well.

One other question I have is there a type of ink out there is best? And what is the difference between those machines that use bags, bottles or cartridges? Is one better than the rest?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

In general bags or sealed carts are better. It keeps the air out and the viscosity constant. Degassing is nice but not required and represents only a minor benefit when compared to the overall benefit of bagging or sealed carts, especially with white ink.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please folks, can we leave the discussions of "best machines" to the end users who don't sell the machines? Otherwise it always turns into this back and forth bickering between vendors that detracts from the members original question. Every company feels their method is the best and a forum isn't the place to hash that out over and over


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> In general bags or sealed carts are better. It keeps the air out and the viscosity constant. Degassing is nice but not required and represents only a minor benefit when compared to the overall benefit of bagging or sealed carts, especially with white ink.


I agree.

I prefer clear, sealed bags, inside clear plastic cartridges, that are then inserted into the printer (like the majority of all inkjet printers on the market). Degassing is a common practice, but it's not necessary.

Some folks do use bulk cartridges with no issues, however, a sealed bag is a better choice (IMHO).


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I don't know anything about either of these printers, so I'm out


----------

